# Mia



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

For those who have been long time members.

I sure do miss Troy, LeeAnn and St Allie. Could they of all shacked up some where being all from different corners of the world? Just Kind of funny not hearing from any of them anymore.


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2011)

You do remember why St Allie stopped frequenting right???


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

I thought it was because she got a job and was juggling family/work?


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2011)

Yea, I miss the good ole days as well. And I thought St. Allie stopped because of a new job and I know she started having problems with her son.


----------



## grapeman (May 18, 2011)

So it wasn't the earthquake?


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2011)

No, unless she created her on earthquake, she was north of that whole issue


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

...and Troy and LeeAnn? I thought we would at least here from one or the other. Or someone is under a very contrlling thumb!


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2011)

LOL, I'm saying Troy is just not allowed on here. If you remember Leanne was never that big of a poster.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

Yup, thats what I meant by being under a controling thumb.


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2011)

I highly doubt Leeanne ever made it there, I think all that BS was her having second thoughts. I actually do believe she was thinking of hooking up and then realized who she was going there for!!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 18, 2011)

So many good posts and lots of laughter. I too miss them and think of them from time to time.

I do appreciate everyone who contributes to the forum and enjoy learning all the time. From serious questions and help needed to the other side of having a goat on the roof of a ficticious chat room. Great times. If we could only bottle this stuff too.


----------



## closetwine (May 20, 2011)

Wasn't but a month ago you were cracking Jokes wondering where I went... and JohnT isn't around much anymore... When I came back it seems like 1/2 the old crew was gone.  But we do still have some awesome people on here!

And we have each other right? LOL! 
BTW No one noticed I hit 500 posts... *sniffles* I didn't even get a hug... Yeah, I'm going back to the corner, maybe someone will share the meds... LOL!


----------



## Leanne (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm still around. Just don't post, is all.
Troy has no internet access at the moment but he will be back.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Oh, I'm still around. Just don't post, is all.
> Troy has no internet access at the moment but he will be back.



Hey Leanne we do miss you guys! Stop in and let us know what you're making. How are you guys doing?


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2011)

sounds like a very bad Steven King novel. 3 people, trapped in a cabin in Alaska. 
(Screech, screech, screech) <- ala Psyco.


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Wasn't but a month ago you were cracking Jokes wondering where I went... and JohnT isn't around much anymore... When I came back it seems like 1/2 the old crew was gone.  But we do still have some awesome people on here!
> 
> And we have each other right? LOL!
> BTW No one noticed I hit 500 posts... *sniffles* I didn't even get a hug... Yeah, I'm going back to the corner, maybe someone will share the meds... LOL!



I am here when i can. I am crazy busy these days.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 24, 2011)

AWWW and no one missed me!!!  LOLOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2011)

Oh but Nikki you know I'm following your journey on FB. You just plain deserted us or got lost crossing the street.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 24, 2011)

well  to you sir


----------



## closetwine (May 24, 2011)

LOL! Nothing like talking about people to make them show up!


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> AWWW and no one missed me!!!  LOLOL



If you dropped off of FB, THEN we would miss you. I figured you haven't been over here cuz you are still wondering around the pond.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 25, 2011)

I do not "wander around" ponds any more... I now hop in my purdy Kayak and GOT THROUGH THEM!!!  less gettin lost and more fun LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2011)

Pop in the chat room sometime. We do a lot of kaYAKING in there and I promise you won't get lost there.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 25, 2011)

Every time I have popped in it was deserted so I gave up  yall back in there?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2011)

About 8:30 pm is best.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 25, 2011)

The chat room is open 24 hours.....just not in a row.

The office is open now. Please wipe your feet before entering. Receptionists desk is on the right. Please take a seat and someone will be with you soon.

Suggest you take a number from the number dispenser there. It's just like the ones at the deli and free clinic.


----------

